# continuous shot on d3000



## iPhoto17 (Oct 9, 2009)

i finally baught my first DSLR today (Nikon D3000), and i was messing around with the continuous shot feature in a well lit room, but all the pictures that came out were pitch black, so how bright should the area be for the continuous shot to work properly? and also whats a good SD card so the pictures will transfer over faster while using the continuous shot?

thanks in advance


----------



## Dao (Oct 9, 2009)

The continuous shot feature is not directly related to your black photo.   You may need to learn more about Exposure.   

Search and read more about Aperture, Shutter Speed and ISO and their relationship.  That's the cause of the black picture (assuming you had the lens cap off)


----------



## KmH (Oct 9, 2009)

The users manual that came with your camera has a list of the SD or SDHC cards to use with your camera for best performance.

The manual also has basic information about exposure.

The D3000 is not a UDMA capable camera so there will be no benefit with a fast card when shooting in burst mode, only when uploading to a computer.

Welcome to the DSLR world and TPF. :thumbup:


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dao said:


> The continuous shot feature is not directly related to your black photo. You may need to learn more about Exposure.
> 
> Search and read more about Aperture, Shutter Speed and ISO and their relationship. That's the cause of the black picture (assuming you had the lens cap off)


 even during burst mode the shutter goes through so fast it doesnt let enough light in, how would i fix this without disrupting the shutter speed?


----------



## austriker (Oct 9, 2009)

i was about to get really mad that some dude just bought a d300 and does have a clue about proper exposure and then i read (s) he bought the d3000 NOT d300- i feel a little better.. seriously how much of joke are those d3000 and d5000? but i do guess they have their purposes, hence people who are new.. but who am i lol, i have a d40 (although i think its a very legit camera).. im looking at a d90 though..


----------



## austriker (Oct 9, 2009)

iPhoto17 said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > The continuous shot feature is not directly related to your black photo. You may need to learn more about Exposure.
> ...



like that person said- learn about apeture and ISO because you jump the ISO to 1600 that should help some and also lower the f/stop all the way down. although most people do not realize this unless they are photographers, but indoors there is not a great amount of light to shoot with..


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 9, 2009)

austriker said:


> iPhoto17 said:
> 
> 
> > Dao said:
> ...


 thanks, ill try that, im new to digital SLR, ive been shooting with a film SLR flawlessly, im startin to get used to the digital though, maybe il even be better with digital than i am with film


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 9, 2009)

austriker said:


> i was about to get really mad that some dude just bought a d300 and does have a clue about proper exposure and then i read (s) he bought the d3000 NOT d300- i feel a little better.. seriously how much of joke are those d3000 and d5000? but i do guess they have their purposes, hence people who are new.. but who am i lol, i have a d40 (although i think its a very legit camera).. im looking at a d90 though..


 my friend has a D90, i havnt seen it though, he lives too far from me, but the pictures are better than awesome


----------



## Dao (Oct 9, 2009)

iPhoto17 said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > The continuous shot feature is not directly related to your black photo. You may need to learn more about Exposure.
> ...




In burst mode, your camera can shoot up to 3 frames per seconds.


If this settings ( shutter speed = 1/500, Aperture = F/2.8,  ISO = 100 ) give you a correct exposure, you can shoot it with 1 fps, 2 fps or 3 fps and still give you a same correct exposed photos.

Or use a more expensive camera and shoot it at 8fps with the same settings, all the photos will be exposed correctly under the same environment.

In other words, if the settings (shutter speed, aperture and ISO) gave you a black photos in burst mode, it will give you the same black photo in single shot mode.  The burst mode just give you more black photos in a second.


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 9, 2009)

all i had to do was change the ISO to 1600, it was on 100, so 1600 made them come out clear and not dark, thanks for the help everyone


----------



## dmatsui (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to guess you have your camera in manual which would explain why your photos are pitch black when using ISO 100 and are exposed (properly?) at ISO 1600. 
As others have stated before you might want to learn about exposure and a few modes on your camera. Namely manual, aperture priority and shutter priority. The rest i personally find to be relatively useless. Starting with programe might help you learn to deal with ISO however and you can still influence shutter speed and aperture.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2009)

I would take the lens cap off, set the camera to P mode, set the ISO to 400, and start shooting...then at least you'll have a chance,and if the camera determines it needs flash, the pop-up flash will magically pop up to assist your exposure.

Alternately, turn the dial to one of the various "scene Modes", you know, with the little symbols.

There is also a built-in GUIDE setting on the dial...the guide will explain the camera to you. Nikon D3000 review from TechRadar UK's expert reviews of Digital SLRs


----------



## austriker (Oct 9, 2009)

also try to not use an iso of 1600 is you can avoid it. it makes the photos grainy and 'noisy'..


----------



## iPhoto17 (Oct 10, 2009)

one more quick question though, in manual mode how do i adjust the aperture manually? i found it in guide mode, but i cant find it in manual


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2009)

iPhoto17 said:


> one more quick question though, in manual mode how do i adjust the aperture manually? i found it in guide mode, but i cant find it in manual


Just to the right of the shutter release is a small button that has a +/- on it. Hold down that button while rotating the command wheel at the top, on the back behind the shutter release. That changes the lens aperture.

That's page 71 of your camera manual.


----------



## new2slr (Dec 16, 2009)

you're doing better than me. I just got mine and cannot get it to shoot continous. I have gone through the guide menu > shoot > advances setting but when I have it set on continuous shoot it only does one shot at a time. any suggestions?(besides return to my grandma's point and shoot)


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 16, 2009)

> I would take the lens cap off,


LOL


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2009)

iPhoto17 said:


> austriker said:
> 
> 
> > iPhoto17 said:
> ...


 

Exposure is no different on a DSLR, so you have no excuse for the black pictures


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2009)

new2slr said:


> you're doing better than me. I just got mine and cannot get it to shoot continous. I have gone through the guide menu > shoot > advances setting but when I have it set on continuous shoot it only does one shot at a time. any suggestions?(besides return to my grandma's point and shoot)


See page 53 of your manual "Release Mode". Read the manual several times to learn it all. A quick glance throguh won't cut it, unless you don't mind not really knowing how to get the most out of your D3000.

I don't have a D3000, I just went to Nikon USA.com and downloaded a copy of the manual and looked it up for you.


----------



## Tmar (Dec 17, 2009)

KmH said:


> See page 53 of your manual "Relese Mode". Read the manual several times to learn it all. A quick glance throguh won't cut it, unless you don't mind not really knowing how to get the most out of your D3000.
> 
> I don't have a D3000, I just went to Nikon USA.com and downloaded a copy of the manual and looked it up for you.



I'm sorry, but I'm new here and have been readin up on posts the past couple of day.  In that time I have seen a lot of your posts pertaining to reading the manual on the D3000, but your information might be out of date.  The paper manuals that come with the D3000 is only 61 pages long (where you have pointed people to pages 100+ in the past).  The full manual comes on the white CD, or they can find it on the web HERE.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2009)

I learn something new everyday.

I go to www.nikonusa.com and find the appropriate info in the users manual they have available online, the one you linked to.

I will no longer try to be so helpful by referring people to page numbers. I'll just keep it ultra simple and and just recommend that they Read The Free Manual on the white CD.


----------



## Tmar (Dec 17, 2009)

KmH said:


> I learn something new everyday.
> 
> I go to www.nikonusa.com and find the appropriate info in the users manual they have available online, the one you linked to.
> 
> I will no longer try to be so helpful by referring people to page numbers. I'll just keep it ultra simple and and just recommend that they Read The Free Manual on the white CD.



Oh, you can still advise what page number things are on, but you might need to point them to the PDF as well.  I found this forum by looking for an answer to a question I had, so it wasn't hard for me to figure out that I need to look at the full manual when you point me to page 160 something and my book was only 61 pages long.  Of course I wasn't posting on a forum looking for the information to be handed to me , so I doubt the people you where trying to help figured it out. 

And I hope you didn't take my post the wrong way.  After looking through your post you seem to be very interested in helping people.  You should keep helping them as much as you do.


----------

